# Messages



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't see many messages here in the New Jersey form. I want to start doing some more surf fishing here, but I haven't seen many suggestions on places to go. I have been to Island Beach State Park and liked that but just wanted some other places to go. Any other suggestions?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absolutely....*

If ya want to come further south, North Wildwood, and Cape May (poverty beach) are good spots. I haven't heard how they are doin lately.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Jersey has so many opportunities . . . some are walk-on only and some have buggy access (and are more crowded too). I fall into the second category; I mostly fish Island Beach and Brigantine (I'm fat and lazy.)  

As Ruddedog said, the beaches on the Cape have excellent fall fishing. Ocean City has a good reputation but it is walk on with Corson's Inlet State Park at it's southern end issuing a limited amount of permits (probably sold out by now).

You didn't say whether you are walking on or have a truck for the beach. Many municipalities offer reasonably priced ($35+/-) permits for a season of Sept 15 to May 15 (roughly). 

Another option; the fall ASAC tournament schedule gives you an opportunity to drive and fish different beaches each weekend through November. It's good recon to find an area you like. This is good too if you don't have a truck, the sponsoring team provides transportation on the beach.

This Saturday is Wildwood, Ocean City is next; later are LBI, Sea Isle City and Seaside Park.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info I usually like to walk on with my wagon because I like the peace.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

NJ,

All the beaches change in NJ. There are some vary productive areas. Seagirt, Long Branch, Seaside Park, LBi are great. Even the Hook produces. 
I hit them all as I am part of a group of guys who call themselves the Surf Marines. We do alot of Surf Tournaments.

Give me an area in which is closet to you and I'll point you in the best direction.


----------

